

Just 90 companies caused two-thirds of man-made global warming emissions - sasvari
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/20/90-companies-man-made-global-warming-emissions-climate-change

======
wnevets
So I'm not responsible for all the gasoline I burn while driving, I get to
blame it all on companies saleing it?

Sweet deal.

